# Private Health insurance for HIV poz student



## gustavoc_92

Hi everyone I want to go to germany to enroll in a language academy to learn german.

I find out with the embassy that if I go to a language institute there in germany, I'll need a private insurance, not the public, so I was wondering if a private insurance could accept me putting the hiv as pre-existence, that way they would not have to cover the treatment, but would have to cover other situations that have nothing to do with the hiv.
If that case could be available I would take financially care of my treatmente by myself for the time I would be studing in the language course.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Health care in Germany is very expensive and private insurance companies will not want to insure you. I would recommend learning German elsewhere.


----------



## beppi

If you are resident in Germany, you HAVE TO have German health insurance.
If you cannot join the public scheme (which would cover your pre-existing conditions without additional premium), you must join a private insurance.
In that case, yopur best bet would be the "Basistarif", which covers pre-existing conditions and costs only around €700/month (this is the best deal you can get in your situation!). The best is: The private insurers have to accept you into that plan! They won't like it, and they will find all kinds of excuses, so you must be firm (perhaps with the assistance of a lawyer).
If you cannot afford that, the above poster is right: Do not come to Germany, as an insurance with exception and self-funded treatment will certainly be costlier.


----------



## *Sunshine*

beppi said:


> In that case, yopur best bet would be the "Basistarif", which covers pre-existing conditions and costs only around €700/month (this is the best deal you can get in your situation!). The best is: The private insurers have to accept you into that plan! They won't like it, and they will find all kinds of excuses, so you must be firm (perhaps with the assistance of a lawyer).


The insurance companies, however, are only required to accept foreigners with a residence permit valid for over 1 year. 

Without a health insurance, he won't be able to get a residence permit.


----------



## beppi

That is correct.
But in another post he says he wants to do a postgraduate (and thus become student) and join the public scheme. In that case he'd have a sufficient residence permit.
With a shortder visa, he cannot join any German health insurance, but must join an international expat insurance - which does not have to accept him and usually excludes pre-existing conditions.


----------

